# Old Pochmann Corners vs. 3OP Corners



## CubeLord (Aug 26, 2011)

Which one is faster?


----------



## Escher (Aug 26, 2011)

Both are fine.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's impossible to say. I recommend OP though. It translates well into faster methods.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 27, 2011)

In my head, OP is much more of a beginners method, and probably the best one. If you're among to be as good as possible, I don't know if you're winning on going to threecycles via 3OP or not.


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 27, 2011)

In movements win 3OP, but in 3OP memorization you have to momorize the orientation too. But the orientation with practise is faster.
I think that 3OP is faster.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2011)

You can use both.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2011)

I personally think Old Pochmann would be faster than 3OP with enough training. I used to use 3OP for a few years, and the amount of memorization used in 3OP is significantly more than that used for Old Pochmann. Yes, the memorization method for Old Pochmann needs to be more robust (assuming you're using something other than pure visual). However, as long as you do use a more robust memory method for Old Pochmann, then your memo time will be much faster than 3OP, in my personal opinion.

I'm fairly biased in this opinion, but I would strongly recommend you switch to BH corners instead


----------



## Erdos (Aug 27, 2011)

I think learning 3OP is better in terms of learning theory. The idea behind OP is rather elementary, but I'd agree that it's probably faster after enough practice. But then again, if you want to get really fast just advance to more sophisticated methods.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I personally think Old Pochmann would be faster than 3OP with enough training. I used to use 3OP for a few years, and the amount of memorization used in 3OP is significantly more than that used for Old Pochmann. Yes, the memorization method for Old Pochmann needs to be more robust (assuming you're using something other than pure visual). However, as long as you do use a more robust memory method for Old Pochmann, then your memo time will be much faster than 3OP, in my personal opinion.



I don't agree with that, sorry. Memorizing CO can be really fast (it's really only pattern recognition), so you don't lose much with 3OP memo compared to OP memo. And unless you're crazily fast with Y-perms (which is not my case) I really don't see how you can execute OP corners faster than 3OP corners.



> I'm fairly biased in this opinion, but I would strongly recommend you switch to BH corners instead



Personally I like BH corners but I still suck with them, so I'm keeping 3OP at least for the moment


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 27, 2011)

you know? I oppened a thread with the same tittle at rubikaz, the spanish forum, but now I have no doubt, 3OP is faster and funnier


----------

